# My diet cut body fat



## ManInBlack (Apr 17, 2012)

I am looking for feedback/critiques/advice on my diet. I weighed 208 yesterday morning, I am 5'11", and my body fat is right at 16% or so, possibly 15%.
I really want to get to around 12% (lower would be nicer) and be better prepared for my next cycle. Ideally, I'd like to never be over 15% again.
I will be doing 20 minutes of medium intensity cardio immediately after lifting 3 days a week.
Ok so I am doing low carb days, medium carb days, and higher carb days. Here are the days and the bodyparts and how they will coinscide...

Chest: medium
Back: high
Shoulders: medium
Legs and Arms: high
then my three off days will be low carb days

High Carb day macros look like this: 
310g protein
258g carbs
88g fat
3100 calories

Medium Carb day macros:
307g protein
168g carbs
109g fat
2900 calories

Low Carb day macros:
300g protein
94g carbs
109g fat
2600 calories

Here is what a Medium Carb day looks like:
wake up:1.5 scoops whey              
              2 tbsp. olive oil

pre workout meal: 4 eggs                        
                            2 slices wheat toast            
                            1 cup oatmeal      

post workout shake: 2 scoops whey          
                              1 banana
                              half cup oats

meal: 1 turkery burger
         2 cups broccoli              

meal: 8 ounces chicken
         2 cups broccoli
         1 serving almonds

meal: 2 scoops whey
         1 tbsp. olive oil

before bed: 1 cup cottage cheese


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks pretty good, but to really cut I think you need to lower the calories a bit. If you took 15 cals/lb your maintainance calories are 3190. IMHO you should drop all of your days (high, med, and low carb) by at least 500 to create a caloric deficit and force your body to chew up fat.

I like the cardio Post Lifting. I think that is very effective. 

The mind fuck in all of that is that you will be getting smaller in areas you don't want to as well as areas you do want to. When I started my contest prep my arms measured 18" - now they are 17" but look bigger. It really messes with you especially if you are a pretty big guy, which it sounds like you are.

Stay strict on the diet and give it time to work. That's the biggest mistake I see people make. If they don't see results in a week they think they have to change. Give it a couple of weeks, then tweek it a bit - add more cardio or lower your calories more. The point is to keep the body guessing, and cycling your carbs the way you've proposed is gonna do that real well.

Good Luck Brother. Keep me posted on your progress.


----------



## ELH (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm interested in how the different carb days work out for you. 

Is your maintenance roughly 3500-3600 then?


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 17, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Looks pretty good, but to really cut I think you need to lower the calories a bit. If you took 15 cals/lb your maintainance calories are 3190. IMHO you should drop all of your days (high, med, and low carb) by at least 500 to create a caloric deficit and force your body to chew up fat.
> 
> I like the cardio Post Lifting. I think that is very effective.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply bro. I know what you mean about looking bigger but weighing less. It is definitely a mindfuck no doubt. 

Anyway, your advice sounds pretty spot on. I am going to see where I'm at a week from today and then either adjust the calories or the cardio like you mentioned. I guess I am like anyone else on this board in that I HATE to burn off that hard earned muscle.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 17, 2012)

ELH said:


> I'm interested in how the different carb days work out for you.
> 
> Is your maintenance roughly 3500-3600 then?



Uhh, I'd say right round 3300 or so.

Ill try my best to keep this thread updated.


----------



## indrox1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Def cut some more calories. Also as you go cut out any type of bread bro. In the beginning of the diet is fine but as you go youll find that to cut those last ten or so stubburn pounds will take being very strict. Dieting is difficult but the end result is rewarding. And like rockshawn said dont get hung up on body parts decreasing in size. If your diet is right on all you are doing is uncovering all the muscle youve worked so hard to put on. I went from a 19 3/4" arm to a 18 1/2" arm during my cutting phase. Messed with my head but I look bigger and def more defined. Here is a trick I use now when Im cutting... throw the measuring tape in the damn trash and go by what ya see in the mirror. If it jiggles its fat! Good luck bro.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 17, 2012)

indrox1 said:


> Def cut some more calories. Also as you go cut out any type of bread bro. In the beginning of the diet is fine but as you go youll find that to cut those last ten or so stubburn pounds will take being very strict. Dieting is difficult but the end result is rewarding. And like rockshawn said dont get hung up on body parts decreasing in size. If your diet is right on all you are doing is uncovering all the muscle youve worked so hard to put on. I went from a 19 3/4" arm to a 18 1/2" arm during my cutting phase. Messed with my head but I look bigger and def more defined. Here is a trick I use now when Im cutting... throw the measuring tape in the damn trash and go by what ya see in the mirror. If it jiggles its fat! Good luck bro.



Alright guys, you are convincing me to lower the calories.

Rock suggested ditching the whole low/medium/high carb days. What do the rest of you think? I was thinking about keeping a low medium and high day just lowering the total calories on each day by 300 or so?


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 17, 2012)

alright here is what I have come up with...i cut out the bread and lowered the calories. I did away with low/medium/high carb days.

macros and diet for workout days (will be 4 days out of the week)

1.5 scoops whey              
1 tbsp. olive oil

4 eggs                                  
 1 cup oatmeal      
nutri grain bar

2 scoops whey          
half cup oats

2 turkery burgers
2 cups broccoli              

4 ounces chicken
2 cups broccoli

2 scoops whey
1 tbsp. olive oil

1 cup cottage cheese

301/144/85  2600 calories


OFF days (3 days out of the week)

1.5 scoops whey              
1 tbsp. olive oil

4 eggs                                  
 half cup oatmeal      

2 scoops whey 
1 packet almonds         

2 turkery burgers
2 cups broccoli              

4 ounces chicken
2 cups broccoli

2 scoops whey
1 tbsp. olive oil

1 cup cottage cheese

297/73/91  2300 calories

What do you fellas think about that? Still plan on sticking with 20 minutes of medium intensity cardio after each weight lifting session.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 17, 2012)

Another thing. I thought about taking the oats from my post workout shake and just moving them to my preworkout meal and getting ALL my carbs in pre workout and only having a protein shake after my workout....my reasoning is because I will need all the energy I can get in the gym while cutting like this. Tell me what yall think.


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 17, 2012)

Good advice here.  I would also recommend dropping cals a bit too.  I wouldn't skip pwo carbs though, you want to replenish your glycogen stores for the next day.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks exphys...do you like the corrections i made?


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 17, 2012)

I would personally need a refeed day for carbs, but some may not.  

Some ideas:
More variety in veges. try to add some fruit, while keeping macros the same. Fish or other protein sources instead of one of your shakes?

The macros look good to me.  It's going to be a work in progress, and you will probably need to make some adjustments, but it looks fine to me.  
What matters most is if it's foods that you'll eat and enjoy, and if you can be consistent.


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 17, 2012)

I prefer more cardio as well, but see what you can accomplish w your plan and adjust accordingly.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 17, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> Alright guys, you are convincing me to lower the calories.
> 
> Rock suggested ditching the whole low/medium/high carb days. What do the rest of you think? I was thinking about keeping a low medium and high day just lowering the total calories on each day by 300 or so?



I think the carb cycling is good. I was just saying cut calories on each plan. High medium and low. But if you do go low like a cyclical Keto, definitely look up how to do the refeed in the elite anabolic section. The whole Keto book is there. A targeted Keto is prolly more what your looking at with carbs pre and post workout. 

But back to the carb cycling, I think it's a good idea. It will certainly keep your body guessing and keep you from having carb spillover. I was just concerned about the calories. 

You got this, don't sweat it. Take what you know and apply it, then tweak it. We're all here to watch you succeed.


----------



## indrox1 (Apr 17, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> I prefer more cardio as well, but see what you can accomplish w your plan and adjust accordingly.



Yes as you get deeper into your diet you will probably need to up your cardio. Your body starts to adjust to the same training so you have to keep that fat burning fire going by changing it up here and there. In my experience I start my diet with not much cardio then push it up as the diet goes on when I stop loosing fat. Cardio is def important but there it must be done right to get the most out of it. To much will burn hard earned muscle to little wont burn fat. My rule of thumb is dont loose more than 1 to 2 pounds a week. In the beginning you may loose more because your bodies metabolism is used to higher calories per day also water weight will come down. Listen to your body... it wont lie. Your new diet looks great! Adjust as you need to.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 17, 2012)

Way to much thought honestly. Especially to only cut back about 3% bodyfat. You know your average meal intake of carbs i hope, right? Just cut a little bit of them out. No 1-2lb drop the first week, cut a little more. I cut 13lbs pretty quick just by doing this. Got kinda lean..around 10%.

Unless you are preparing for a show or something, no need to go overboard. Just my 411...some won't agree, but if you've been eating a good diet for a while, you should know your own body.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 18, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Way to much thought honestly. Especially to only cut back about 3% bodyfat. You know your average meal intake of carbs i hope, right? Just cut a little bit of them out. No 1-2lb drop the first week, cut a little more. I cut 13lbs pretty quick just by doing this. Got kinda lean..around 10%.
> 
> Unless you are preparing for a show or something, no need to go overboard. Just my 411...some won't agree, but if you've been eating a good diet for a while, you should know your own body.



I agree with this. However this is how I started and now I'm prepping for my first show. LOL

What's cool is when you start to cut and you see major changes or start to see your abs for the first time, it changes your perspective on diet and cardio a bit. For me it was the motivation I needed to try a show and do the necessary to get there. 

Short term the goal is 3% but it very well could turn into hey I wanna get to the single digits.

Stfu is right though. Little tweaks when you start to stall will definitely get you down 3-4% and cutting calories/carbs is the way to do it. Everybody is different too so sometimes it takes a few weeks to dial it all in.


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 18, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Way to much thought honestly. Especially to only cut back about 3% bodyfat. You know your average meal intake of carbs i hope, right? Just cut a little bit of them out. No 1-2lb drop the first week, cut a little more. I cut 13lbs pretty quick just by doing this. Got kinda lean..around 10%.
> 
> Unless you are preparing for a show or something, no need to go overboard. Just my 411...some won't agree, but if you've been eating a good diet for a while, you should know your own body.



Yeah, I think sometimes guys get crazy and over think it when it's as simple as cutting calories a bit. You only need to get crazy when going below 10%.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 19, 2012)

Just to hit a few "unmentionables" that I took for granted when dieting. Not trying to complicate things at all. Strict diets bring on their own challenges within your body.

-Consider a good probiotic daily, maybe even twice daily on an empty stomach
-fiber. Metamucil is my best friend.
-thermogenics. I use Oxy Elite Pro it's good and doesn't crack me out
-cheat meal. Reward yourself once a week, it really helps
-fish oil. AAS can whack out your cholesterol so stay on top of it. Especially with tren
-multi vitamin with liver support. If you want a one pack a day product try Allmax's Vitastack.  Easy to take. 

You may already have this stuff in your arsenal, but I wanted to at least mention them.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 19, 2012)

Definitely having a cheat meal. I also take 2 fish oil caps 3 times a day. I actually have some metamucil that i will start taking since you mention it. I would be interested in the Oxy Elite but really dont feel like spending the cash on it right now (trying to buy a motorcycle)


----------



## zee_ali_434 (Apr 23, 2012)

If you satirically adopt the diet plan and given the time to impact on your body.if your diet is not working than change it very quietly.For my side , drink 4 glass water per day in morning, and live long life


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 23, 2012)

Just wanted to update and say that my diet is going much better than expected. I am eating 2600 calories on workout days and 2300 on my off days. I am also doing 20 minutes of cardio after each workout and keeping the heartbeat right at 145 for the duration.

People are saying I am looking bigger and I myself think I am looking bigger when in fact I have dropped a few pounds. Also, when I FIRST started this diet strength went down a good bit but I think that is because I didn't gradually reduce my calories, I pretty much just dropped them all at once and my body was like what the fuck. But hey, you live and you learn.

Strength, NOW, is great. I am actually adding a bit of weight to all my lifts every week.

Once every 4-5 days I up my carbs a good bit and that seems to be working wonders. A refeed you guys called it.

MIB


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 23, 2012)

That's great to hear. Are you gonna start a journal? If you do PM me so I can sub. 

Now just give it time to work. You're gonna love the way you look, I guarantee it. (I've heard that somewhere)


----------



## indrox1 (Apr 23, 2012)

Great job bro! Looks like your dialing in what works for you and that is sometimes a difficult thing to do for some. Keep it up!


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 23, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> That's great to hear. Are you gonna start a journal? If you do PM me so I can sub.
> 
> Now just give it time to work. You're gonna love the way you look, I guarantee it. (I've heard that somewhere)



lol...i think that was a Mens Warehouse commercial or some shit haha.

thanks bro, no journal for now, maybe when I start my next cycle


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 23, 2012)

indrox1 said:


> Great job bro! Looks like your dialing in what works for you and that is sometimes a difficult thing to do for some. Keep it up!



Yeah man its really cool because I never thought I could eat like this and keep muscle. Ive always been a big carb eater so this is definitely something new for me but I am thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## indrox1 (Apr 23, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> Yeah man its really cool because I never thought I could eat like this and keep muscle. Ive always been a big carb eater so this is definitely something new for me but I am thoroughly enjoying it.



I hear ya man. I can down some carbs. But even though cutting is difficult I love it because I see changes every few days. And that makes it worth all the hard work doing cardio, watching your family eat lasagna while you eat a chicken breast with brown rice, and fighting off the urge to eat everything in sight when your cravings are telling you to just do it!


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## hill450 (Apr 23, 2012)

Good luck man, I hope to cut some weight again soon too just waiting to finish pct so I don't lose too much muscle. I do have a question though. I plan to do carb cycling also but was curious on how many carbs you actually need? I was told in my nutrition class that carbs MUST be present in order to burn fat. I'm so damn confused lol I did diet hard a while back with hardly any carbs and never saw all my abs. I've got no trouble dropping those carbs if that'll shred me lol


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 24, 2012)

hill450 said:


> Good luck man, I hope to cut some weight again soon too just waiting to finish pct so I don't lose too much muscle. I do have a question though. I plan to do carb cycling also but was curious on how many carbs you actually need? I was told in my nutrition class that carbs MUST be present in order to burn fat. I'm so damn confused lol I did diet hard a while back with hardly any carbs and never saw all my abs. I've got no trouble dropping those carbs if that'll shred me lol



Here's my 2 cents for what is worth. 

First off, diet is an individual thing cause everyone is just a little different. You can start with the basics, but you have to tweak it for your body. So the amount of carbs that work for me, won't necessarily work for you. 

Second I think carbs are important for two reasons. They are in my opinion essential for body function and for keeping the body from going into starvation mode or into catabolism. Also, and I've done Keto diets, without carbs you are more likely to crave and consume sugars causing an insulin response. For the most part the carbs will go to glycogen stores, but this is a slippery slope. Also the refeeds can turn Into food orgies negating the fat you burned off during the week.

IMHO it's harder to get there by cutting carbs completely. If you aren't getting results on a 50/35/15 split of macros, adjust the carbs down a bit overall. Cycling them as discussed in this thread helps too cause you keep the body from spilling over carbs to fat store and you keep it guessing which is a good thing when trying to shed fat. You have to realize your body doesn't want to shed fat, it only uses it when there is no other choice. 

I hope that made sense.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 24, 2012)

Hill, I have always done a 30/50/20 (protein, carbs, fats) macro split when bulking up. Looking back now I believe I was taking in too many carbs but like ROCK said, its all individual bro. You could go with a 40/40/20 split or really whatever you want bro.

I know that for me, here on out, especially after this cut, I will be trying to stay as lean as possible and that includes bulking...I will definitely use a 40/40/20 split to start off with or maybe even something like 45/35/20 (p/c/f).

I think a good starting point for bulking is to get your protein intake to the right number then fill in the rest with carbs and fats and play around with the numbers a bit.

Hoped that help somewhat


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 24, 2012)

indrox1 said:


> I hear ya man. I can down some carbs. But even though cutting is difficult I love it because I see changes every few days. And that makes it worth all the hard work doing cardio, watching your family eat lasagna while you eat a chicken breast with brown rice, and fighting off the urge to eat everything in sight when your cravings are telling you to just do it!



Yeah man, carbs are always nice. I can put them away like no other.

I know what you mean, too. I went to a cookout the other night and I ate chicken/broccoli/strawberries right before we left to head over to it and when I got there I definitely could have eaten a burger and some baked beans but it was suprisingly easy to turn down. I think its because I am feeling good right now.

And to think, just a week and a half or so ago I was feeling like absolute SHIT because of PCT.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 24, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> Yeah man, carbs are always nice. I can put them away like no other.
> 
> I know what you mean, too. I went to a cookout the other night and I ate chicken/broccoli/strawberries right before we left to head over to it and when I got there I definitely could have eaten a burger and some baked beans but it was suprisingly easy to turn down. I think its because I am feeling good right now.
> 
> And to think, just a week and a half or so ago I was feeling like absolute SHIT because of PCT.



Glad to hear you're feeling that much better!!


----------



## lee111s (Apr 24, 2012)

Try carb cycling too. I basically only get carbs from nuts on days that I don't train (very minimal amounts maybe 20g). Training days I eat about 150g 1.5-2 hours pre workout. No more throughout the day.

It's helped me so much...I swear the tren has nothing to do with it


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 24, 2012)

lee111s said:


> Try carb cycling too. I basically only get carbs from nuts on days that I don't train (very minimal amounts maybe 20g). Training days I eat about 150g 1.5-2 hours pre workout. No more throughout the day.
> 
> It's helped me so much...I swear the tren has nothing to do with it




lol, tren? na bro, im sure that didnt do anything but MAYBE give you a mental boost of some kind.


----------



## hill450 (Apr 24, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Here's my 2 cents for what is worth.
> 
> First off, diet is an individual thing cause everyone is just a little different. You can start with the basics, but you have to tweak it for your body. So the amount of carbs that work for me, won't necessarily work for you.
> 
> ...



Made perfect sense other than I've never done carb cycling but I plan to once my pct is over or close to it. I got to where I ate pretty much no carbs every day and honestly felt great but I don't know how when apparently your brain needs 130? lol Anyway thanks a lot man, I'll try that split out possibly if I don't go with carb cycling. Just the whole learning that carbs bind to fat in order to burn fat kind of threw me off. No telling if its true, this same teacher gave a long lecture one day on anabolic steroids making people beat their wives and makes your voice squeeky. Well I could see that if she fuckin deserved it! lol jk



ManInBlack said:


> Hill, I have always done a 30/50/20 (protein, carbs, fats) macro split when bulking up. Looking back now I believe I was taking in too many carbs but like ROCK said, its all individual bro. You could go with a 40/40/20 split or really whatever you want bro.
> 
> I know that for me, here on out, especially after this cut, I will be trying to stay as lean as possible and that includes bulking...I will definitely use a 40/40/20 split to start off with or maybe even something like 45/35/20 (p/c/f).
> 
> ...



Thats a carb heavy split for bulking lol I just never pay attention to what percentage each group takes up. I was just doing about 350 protein or more, 500 carbs or so, and at 100 fat or below. Usually was around 5000cal when I was eating the most. 



ManInBlack said:


> Yeah man, carbs are always nice. I can put them away like no other.
> 
> I know what you mean, too. I went to a cookout the other night and I ate chicken/broccoli/strawberries right before we left to head over to it and when I got there I definitely could have eaten a burger and some baked beans but it was suprisingly easy to turn down. I think its because I am feeling good right now.
> 
> And to think, just a week and a half or so ago I was feeling like absolute SHIT because of PCT.



Glad youre not feeling like balls anymore either. I think I was just sick because I've had some solid fuckin workouts while on pct. I'm surprised actually kind of felt ON last friday while I was doing arms lol Guess I am a good bit bigger but you get everybody staring at you and you get to feeling suspicious lol gearz



lee111s said:


> Try carb cycling too. I basically only get carbs from nuts on days that I don't train (very minimal amounts maybe 20g). Training days I eat about 150g 1.5-2 hours pre workout. No more throughout the day.
> 
> It's helped me so much...I swear the tren has nothing to do with it



I cannot wait for the motivation of tren! Need to cook me some up soon so I'll be ready for my next cycle!


----------



## Idra (Apr 24, 2012)

I highly doubt you are as strict as you claim on your diet if you need advice on a cutting diet in the first place and have olive oil incorporated in it...


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 24, 2012)

Idra said:


> I highly doubt you are as strict as you claim on your diet if you need advice on a cutting diet in the first place and have olive oil incorporated in it...



That's cool bud, think what you want to think.....It's funny you say that because as I sit here and type this I am looking at a half eaten plate of chicken and broccoli....And please enlighten me as to whats wrong with EVOO....

The reason I was asking for advice is because I have never really cut calories like this before and really stuck with. I was always scared to lose muscle


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 24, 2012)

Idra said:


> I highly doubt you are as strict as you claim on your diet if you need advice on a cutting diet in the first place and have olive oil incorporated in it...



And your diet is listed where?  Just cause you aren't strict on yours doesn't mean someone else isn't. BTW olive oil is a great incorporation in any diet. 

Thanks noob you just wasted 15 minutes if my day.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 24, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> And your diet is listed where?  Just cause you aren't strict on yours doesn't mean someone else isn't. BTW olive oil is a great incorporation in any diet.
> 
> Thanks noob you just wasted 15 minutes if my day.



  reps on recharge bro..


----------



## hill450 (Apr 24, 2012)

Idra said:


> I highly doubt you are as strict as you claim on your diet if you need advice on a cutting diet in the first place and have olive oil incorporated in it...




Why did this douche just show up and mouth you? lol


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 24, 2012)

To the fuck head a few posts up talking shit....

There is a picture of everything I will be eating tomorrow and taking to work with me, minus the eggs and oatmeal I have before I leave out.

It's called preparation...you should look into it bitch.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 24, 2012)

By the way, I think someone (maybe SloppyJ) was asking for a good brand of tupperware that lasts. Man, all of that is rubbermaid minus one that is pampered chef. The rubbermaid stuff lasts a long time mine. I use them all the fuckin time and run them through the dishwasher all the fuckin time, too and they hold up.


----------



## hill450 (Apr 24, 2012)

Man I hardly ever make my food ahead of time. I'm sure it helps a lot when you're cutting but good to see you're organized! Keep it up


----------



## indrox1 (Apr 24, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> To the fuck head a few posts up talking shit....
> 
> There is a picture of everything I will be eating tomorrow and taking to work with me, minus the eggs and oatmeal I have before I leave out.
> 
> It's called preparation...you should look into it bitch.



Good shit bro! Pre prepping is the way to go and you have a less chance of cheating. Keep it up!


----------



## lee111s (Apr 25, 2012)

Failing to prepare is preparing to fail!

My family think I'm nuts always cooking for the next day/next 2 days. It's simple though if you don't, you WILL end up eating sub-standard food that you can grab in a hurry. Just not good enough if you want to look AWESOME.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 26, 2012)

Carb-up/Refeed today, whichever you wanna call it.....today is going to be a good day 

Had some pancakes to go along with my eggs and oatmeal a little bit ago...also had a bowl of cinnamon toast crunch when I get up with my protein shake. Not planning on getting to crazy but I am going to eat plenty of carbs today. I was thinking after my workout I would get some fat free soft serve ice cream to eat after I down my protein/oats shake. Anyway, just updating


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 26, 2012)

Guess I'll go ahead and throw this in there, too....

All the guys I work with (specifically the ones that workout, or atleast workout some) have been asking me lately to hook them up with diets and shit because they "wanna be big like me". They have always commented on my size but say I look bigger lately and I actually do despite losing weight. Just some motivation, I'll take it.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 26, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> Guess I'll go ahead and throw this in there, too....
> 
> All the guys I work with (specifically the ones that workout, or atleast workout some) have been asking me lately to hook them up with diets and shit because they "wanna be big like me". They have always commented on my size but say I look bigger lately and I actually do despite losing weight. Just some motivation, I'll take it.



That's awesome. Keep Rollin bro.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey Rock, on days you do a refeed do you allow yourself to be a bit more relaxed on that day as far as carbs go? maybe a few sweets here and there?


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 26, 2012)

i figure since i am eating extremely clean the 3 days in between each refeed that my body is just burning the shit right up anyway...


----------



## Pierce1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Diet is a good for health and also prove best for remove our fat from our body.
Because during the dieting we avoid all junk foods witch are makes fate in our body.
everybody should be diet and save their health from any diseases


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 26, 2012)

^^^^^the fuck you say?


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 26, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> Hey Rock, on days you do a refeed do you allow yourself to be a bit more relaxed on that day as far as carbs go? maybe a few sweets here and there?



I'm not really doing a refeed right now per se. I get one cheat meal a week right now and I make sure it's a damn good one.  When I was on Keto I did a refeed every Friday evening to Saturday night but that was after having only 40g-60g of carbs all week. That was tough. 

I'd stay on your free days to limit the sweets. Eat some if it will help you stay off of them the rest of the time, but in my book, sugar is the enemy. A refeed should consist of pastas, bagels, some breads things like that. The idea is to restore depleted glycogen stores in the muscle, however you have to careful not to get carried away to a point of the carbs spilling over to fat stores.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 26, 2012)

You know you're in the zone when you hit your refeed meal and all you crave is clean food because shitty food becomes hard to digest. For better progress I'd probably keep the shit food to a min and load the good quality carbs.

A thought on PWO carbs - after you've burned up all your available glycogen, post workout is actually one of the best times to resupply carbs - An easy way is just throw your oats in your protein shake and drink.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Sassy, I'll keep my reefed days/carbs to good healthy ones (bread,pasta,rice,oats). I actually already have a half cup of quaker oats mixed in with my post workout shake.


----------



## sassy69 (May 3, 2012)

hilton said:


> To begin, good luck in your program!
> I recommend eating 5 to 6 smaller meals a day. Feeling full throughout the day and a better control over calories. There are a ton of benefits such as distribution of protein.



Plenty of literature on the pluses and minuses of more or less frequent meals.  The best frequency is the one that fits your lifestyle - this can range from Intermittent Fasting to 6-8 meals / day.


----------



## RockShawn (May 4, 2012)

Spammer. Reported.


----------



## sassy69 (May 4, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Spammer. Reported.



Spammer cleaned.


----------

